# Would you let your wife drive THE MH?



## rraf

I ask this as I see mostly men driving MHs when we're out and about.

Please note YOUR means YOUR in the combined not individual sense.I have now edited it to THE MH.


----------



## CaGreg

No I would not let my wife drive my MH!! Of course if I wasn't a wife I probably would!

What kind of a question is that?? Did you just wake up from a long sleep that began in the last century?? 

Ca


----------



## rraf

CaGreg said:


> What kind of a question is that?? Did you just wake up from a long sleep that began in the last century??
> 
> Ca


It was a simple question as I have not seen many women driving a MH!


----------



## bigfoot

We couldn't under take any extensive touring if she didn't drive it.
In fact she always has driven all of the vehicles,we believe in a partnership. My chums wife can drive but hasn't driven for years and it does concern me when we go away in the vans as he doesn't stop for breaks and just carries on even when he is tired.


----------



## rayc

Well it isn't *MY* motorhome it is *OURS*. Of course she can drive it if she wishes to.

Of course I am happy to let her call the kitchen at home hers as I am with the washing machine and iron etc.


----------



## EJB

*Our* MH is driven by *Us*! :roll:

PS. I'ts not *my* MH so I couldn't answer the survey. :wink:


----------



## CaGreg

rraf said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of a question is that?? Did you just wake up from a long sleep that began in the last century??
> 
> Ca
> 
> 
> 
> It was a simple question as I have not seen many women driving a MH!
Click to expand...

Well maybe the question might better be:

'Does you wife drive the/your/your (plural) Motorhome?' as few men will admit that they wouldn't allow their wives to drive, but most men like to be in the driving seat, so they drive more often, even though their wives are perfectly capable of driving it. 
I am perfectly happy to drive the van, but my husband is a terrible passanger, and I just have to tell him to put a sock in it when he gets ansty!

Ca


----------



## rraf

I should have made it clear that YOUR meant YOUR in the combined not individual.I should have perhaps written it as THE MH.


----------



## litcher

No, but then I don't have a wife either. I would probably have allowed my late husband to drive it but then it would have been *ours * not *mine *. Ours was an equal partnership; he even stayed at home for a while when I went back to work when the children were little 8O 8O :lol:

We are in the 21st century aren't we or did I miss something?

Viv


----------



## rraf

litcher said:


> We are in the 21st century aren't we or did I miss something?
> 
> Viv


Hi Viv,unfortunately not everyone sees it like that.


----------



## chrisgreen

in eight years of motorhoming i have always put the wife on our motorhome insurance,but she has never driven it/them.
i would love to be driven about in it but she chooses not to.


----------



## CaGreg

litcher said:


> No, but then I don't have a wife either. I would probably have allowed my late husband to drive it but then it would have been *ours * not *mine *. Ours was an equal partnership; he even stayed at home for a while when I went back to work when the children were little 8O 8O :lol:
> 
> We are in the 21st century aren't we or did I miss something?
> 
> Viv


Hey Viv, do you think this chap needs a session in the Chat Room? To appear before our 'Justices of the Piece' the Chat Queens? A little discussion about the modern women and their place in 21st Century Europe??

A little bit of punishment and washing-out-of-a-mouth?

Well tonight's the night then. Eight thirty?
Be there if you dare!!

Ca


----------



## erneboy

rraf, I am sure you did not mean to sound sexist when posting your question. 

I would like my wife to be able to drive ours. The biggest thing she has driven with any regularity is a car. On the odd occassion she has tried driving our vans she had had difficulty judging the width and with her position on the road. The lack of success seems to have led to a lack of willingness to try and therefore she does not improve or develop confidence. 

When on holiday in Portugal she tried driving a hire car, she had great difficulty positioning it on the road staying far too far to the right all the time, eventually mounting a high kerb and damaging a rim. 

The situation worries me as, if you fall ill, your breakdown insurance will only bring you home if there is no other insured driver there to drive home. My wife is on the insurance and, of course travels with me, but as things are now she could not be expected to drive home, even on the left hand side of the road. 

She will either have to learn to drive it or come off the insurance, Alan.


----------



## litcher

CaGreg said:


> Hey Viv, do you think this chap needs a session in the Chat Room?
> Ca


Good idea, but just a thought - is it a chap or is it a wife who'd like to drive the motorhome but isn't allowed to.......?

Viv


----------



## moblee

:twisted: NO WAY :!: :!: Wife's are for cooking purposes & having babies,I do let her vote but she *HAS* to ask me who to vote for :!: :wink:

I'll get my coat


----------



## asprn

*Would you let your wife think for herself (the implied q'n)?*

Just to redress the balance a little.


----------



## litcher

Dougie, if only they would! :wink: 

Viv


----------



## rraf

moblee said:


> :twisted: NO WAY :!: :!: Wife's are for cooking purposes & having babies,I do let her vote but she *HAS* to ask me who to vote for :!: :wink:
> 
> I'll get my coat


LOL!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

erneboy said:


> She will either have to learn to drive it or come off the insurance, Alan.


Alan...a couple of years ago I went on a very good one day course near Banbury. The morning was spent driving our van round a well laid out course with backing and other manoeuvring on an airfield and the afternoon we went out onto the roads around and the M40.

The instructor was great- calm and patient- and I actually enjoyed it. Lots of hints and tips for backing etc. Not only did I get a certificate but it earns us a small discount on the insurance.

Details if she would like. It cost about £75. The firm also do a course for couples that includes how to do the basics like hook up, change gas bottles etc as well as driving.

G


----------



## rraf

erneboy said:


> rraf, I am sure you did not mean to sound sexist when posting your question.


I had no intention whatsoever for this to be taken in any other way than a simple straightforward question although it seems to have ruffled a few feathers,but I am definately not sexist.


----------



## Rapide561

*Driving*

Hi

All those wives/other halves/partners that "would not want to drive" should be made to do so. There will be a day when the captain cannot drive for what ever reason, and so the first officer will have to assume responsibility. Get behind the wheel and get some practice in. The day will come when the partner will need to drive.

Russell


----------



## pippin

That is exactly why 'er indoors does drive the MH from time to time.

On the wrong side of the road (on the Continent!!) and also down our narrow twisty Welsh roads.

Actually the real reason is so that the Captain can occasionally have a wee drinkie!

Come to think of it, when she does drive the MH I usually need to have a rather large tot just to steady my nerves!


----------



## mygalnme

I have had a go at driving "our" M/H simply to get the feel in case I have to take over should I ever have too (illness maybe) but because my hubby enjoys the driving ...sits there like "King of the road" I enjoy letting him


----------



## rraf

*Re: Driving*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> All those wives/other halves/partners that "would not want to drive" should be made to do so. There will be a day when the captain cannot drive for what ever reason, and so the first officer will have to assume responsibility. Get behind the wheel and get some practice in. The day will come when the partner will need to drive.
> 
> Russell


My OH would drive the MH but is quite content for me to drive,although I feel more comfortable driving as I do when we are in the car.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Mrs SDA will not drive any vehicle unless it has an automatic gearbox. To that end we have always had two automatic cars so she can drive either.

When we got our first van automatics were like hens teeth and it was a Mk 6 Ford Transit, produced well after Ford stopped making a Transit with an auto box. When we swapped to a Fiat based van the automatic version was still very rare and involved a substantial engine size increase, which is unwarranted on a small van like ours and also attracted a very hefty hike in price. 

So we've stuck to a manual van and although Chris is on the insurance it would take a really major problem to persuade her to even attempt to drive it.

Me, I'd put her behind the wheel this afternoon but she would refuse. I've tried.

SDA


----------



## Chris_s

Well if I had a wife I would certainly let her drive because like me she would probably be a regular driver of a mini bus (similar size) and unlike * my dear husband* (Bless him - I love him to bits) would not try to write off the MH - AND the car at the same time while parking the MH!


----------



## asprn

rraf said:


> it seems to have ruffled a few feathers,but I am definately not sexist.


Good show. Then why not start another thread entitled "Would you let your husband cook the meals" and pose the same four options. Or indeed, "Would you let your husband drive the motorhome". Your theory about there being less female motorhome drivers than male ones, doesn't mean women don't want to (possibly not being able to due to their controlling husbands), so perhaps such a post would prove you're indeed open-minded and not indeed sexist. 

Does that rankle?

Dougie.


----------



## motorhomer2

Chris_s said:


> Well if I had a wife I would certainly let her drive because like me she would probably be a regular driver of a mini bus (similar size) and unlike * my dear husband* (Bless him - I love him to bits) would not try to write off the MH - AND the car at the same time while parking the MH!


Theres not a suitable choice for me so not voted. I agree with the above.

Motorhomer


----------



## rraf

asprn said:


> rraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> it seems to have ruffled a few feathers,but I am definately not sexist.
> 
> 
> 
> Good show. Then why not start another thread entitled "Would you let your husband cook the meals" and pose the same four options. Or indeed, "Would you let your husband drive the motorhome". Your theory about there being less female motorhome drivers than male ones, doesn't mean women don't want to (possibly not being able to due to their controlling husbands), so perhaps such a post would prove you're indeed open-minded and not indeed sexist.
> 
> Does that rankle?
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Why do some people think my question is sexist?
Perhaps a poll:

I am a woman and I think rraf is sexist
or
I am a man and I think rraf is sexist?


----------



## CaGreg

Eh, because it is. It assumes that Motorhomes are owned by men/ that men should give permission for their wives to drive them/ that all MHFers are male, that women are less likely to be able to drive a MH/ 
These are assumptions, and that means that you are sexist, and that we are right!!

Ca


----------



## asprn

rraf said:


> Why do some people think my question is sexist?


I doubt that anyone here thinks you have intended to be sexist, so be clear on that. Most things in this area are unintentional, but it's the affect that counts.

Saying "wife" when many people aren't married, will be irritating to some (maybe even offensive to a few). If you then widen it to "Would you let your female partner drive THE MH?", I doubt it would make it better (possibly actually illustrates the sexism better).

I personally think the real question you're asking is, "Would you let a female drive THE MH?" although I'm sure you don't mean ANY female. But then, surely none of us would let just ANYONE drive our motorhomes, irrespective of gender - we'd want to know that they were capable of driving it. So - a neutral question would have been, "Would you let just anyone drive THE MH?", and that could not be sexist. I don't read your question as that though, so the gender element you've put in the question, is central to it.

That's why people think your question is sexist. 

Dougie.


----------



## cabby

Some of us are from before the current PC rules, although we do really make an attempt to phrase things as they are now required, it has become a minefield for all but those trained, maybe by their wife's/husbands.This does not mean that we are sexist by any means, it means we are too old in the tooth to see what all the fuss is about when we make a muddle of it all.
I think Dougies pic is a wonderful joke, but surely it is a little sexist as well.
So why I ask is all the nit picking going on.Again. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## CaGreg

cabby said:


> Some of us are from before the current PC rules, although we do really make an attempt to phrase things as they are now required, it has become a minefield for all but those trained, maybe by their wife's/husbands.This does not mean that we are sexist by any means, it means we are too old in the tooth to see what all the fuss is about when we make a muddle of it all.
> I think Dougies pic is a wonderful joke, but surely it is a little sexist as well.
> So why I ask is all the nit picking going on.Again. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Ah but Cabby, a question like this post absolutely has to be nitpicked, there is nothing better to do on a Sunday afternoon, ripe for being picked nits and all!

Ca


----------



## Wupert

My good lady is part of "Team Wupert"

We have always taken it in turn to drive i.e 2/3 hrs on 2/3 off

Whether it be car, car & caravan MH

On a holiday in France years ago I ended up with food poisoning.

She had to drive our Car-caravan home.

Wups


----------



## rraf

I will repeat that I am not sexist.My question was simple and yes,aimed at men drivers for a reason.That reason as I stated in my initial post because I rarely see a woman driving a MH. My apologies for being a traditionalist and assuming the word WIFE as in today's age partner is a more appropriate reference.I was not "assuming" that all MHFs were male.I wasn't assuming that all MHs are owned by males.Certain people have drawn that conclusion themselves.
Most people have voted and commented with a normal response which I appreciate.I meant to cause no offence but cannot help it if some people see me as a MCP which I am most definately not.
We still have freedom of speech do we not?I was asking out of curiosity for the aforementioned reason-nothing more.I support women who wish to drive or anything else for that matter.


----------



## asprn

cabby said:


> This does not mean that we are sexist by any means, it means we are too old in the tooth to see what all the fuss is about


I agree it means you are not intentionally sexist, as is the case here. As I've said above, it's the effect which counts (on others), not the intent. I take the point about being the products of our upbringing, and those who can recognise any "ism" quickly, would do well to show a little understanding to those who have not had the benefit of more lateral thinking.



cabby said:


> I think Dougies pic is a wonderful joke, but surely it is a little sexist as well


It's outrageously sexist, and meant to be. :lol: But it's a spoof on the 1950s. :roll:



cabby said:


> So why I ask is all the nit picking going on.Again. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


No nit-picking here - only some answers to the OP's question about why people think his post was sexist. 8)

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic

I'm not sexist but ....... 

Doreen drives our MH (I think its registered in my name but she organises that side of things as well as insurance MOT etc). Its our only vehicle so from time to time she will be driving it on her own.

When we are together I do most of the driving but that is because after an hour or so her back tightens up and if she carries on it will be very painful. She still has to be nagged to give up the steering wheel though  .That said she just loves driving it into and out of campsites just to see people's faces.


----------



## CaGreg

Well, I have cast my vote, I have only been able to cast a vote one way, becuase the only vote I can cast is that I don't have a wife. Would love a wife though, I think wives are a great invention. Anyone want to be my wife??
Oh dear now what have I started???    

Ca


----------



## cabby

Easy rraf, you sound as if the wind up is working, :wink: :wink: thank you Dougie, you are obviously officer material. :lol: :lol: 
I shall now go back to my washing up as told to by "er indoors.

cabby


----------



## asprn

rraf said:


> I meant to cause no offence but cannot help it if some people see me as a MCP which I am most definately not.


Read the posts - and again!!

No-one thinks you have meant to cause offence!

No-one's having a go at you, man.  Please re-read what I posted a couple of posts ago. It's the unintended _effect_ of our words which often cause offence, so it falls to all of us to be careful (not paranoid, just thoughtful) with how we put things. That's not "PC gone mad" - it's being aware of how we come across, and it's nice when we get it right.



rraf said:


> I will repeat that I am not sexist.......I support women who wish to drive or anything else for that matter


lol - they are jolly useful, these women, aren't they? They're getting everywhere. 

Dougie.


----------



## rraf

sallytrafic said:


> That said she just loves driving it into and out of campsites just to see people's faces.


I totally agree.Women driving a large vehicle do get a double takes a lot of the time.But why?


----------



## asprn

CaGreg said:


> Anyone want to be my wife??


My daughter's got a wife, and she's jolly nice. 

Dougie.


----------



## CaGreg

rraf said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That said she just loves driving it into and out of campsites just to see people's faces.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree.Women driving a large vehicle do get a double takes a lot of the time.But why?
Click to expand...

Possibly because there are some people out there who still believe that women aren't capable of handling BIG machines.
I am thinking of taking lessons in HGV driving just to have the experience and to have another skill. In my tour guiding job, I occasionally get a longing to drive the big bus. Watch this space.

Ca


----------



## rraf

Thank you Dougie.


----------



## asprn

rraf said:


> Women driving a large vehicle do get a double takes a lot of the time.But why?


Stereotyping. I do it as well, e.g. I saw a woman around 30 yrs driving a 40 ton artic like a mini, and was full of amazement and highgly impressed. For me, it was more about her having broken the mould than anything else, plus I like off-beat things.

Dougie.


----------



## CaGreg

asprn said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to be my wife??
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter's got a wife, and she's jolly nice.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

I bet she is, but I have a husband at the moment and that kinda complicates things, but then maybe that would be a complication that he. . . .

Love threads that go to five pages within an hour!!!

Ca


----------



## erneboy

rraf, Dougie is right. I did not read your post as a sexist one and I do not think others are seeing it that way either. I was just saying it was open to various interpretations. 

Grizzly, details of that course might be useful. We live in Northern Ireland but could attend a course while on our travels, so yes please, Alan.


----------



## sallytrafic

I guess the most emotive word in the OP was 'let' 

'encourage' would have been better

In fact if you have a partner on your iinsurance who doesn't normally drive or wouldn't drive just remember when abroad if the 'driver' is unable to drive you might find out that under the terms of your holiday insurance that the other named driver will have to repatriate the vehicle. So 'encourage' them or get them off the insurance.


----------



## rraf

asprn said:


> rraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women driving a large vehicle do get a double takes a lot of the time.But why?
> 
> 
> 
> Stereotyping. I do it as well, e.g. I saw a woman around 30 yrs driving a 40 ton artic like a mini, and was full of amazement and highgly impressed. For me, it was more about her having broken the mould than anything else, plus I like off-beat things.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

I have witnessed first hand how women can be treated in a mostly male environment/situation,whether being out on the road or at work.Stereotyping hasn't dissolved as we move forward in time...very annoying and unfair.


----------



## asprn

sallytrafic said:


> I guess the most emotive word in the OP was 'let' - 'encourage' would have been better


"Nail" and "head" come to mind, Frank.

Dougie.


----------



## littlenell

I drive the motorhome almost all of the time. It is an enjoyable task, and I love being behind the wheel of me truck! DH only gets a look in when I really cannot drive, such as being at work! So I voted yes, but there should be a button for wife drives it all the time, husband only when I let him :wink:


----------



## CaGreg

rraf said:


> Dougie.


I have witnessed first hand how women can be treated in a mostly male environment/situation,whether being out on the road or at work.Stereotyping hasn't dissolved as we move forward in time...very annoying and unfair.[/quote]

I mentioned in a post some time ago that the one place that I always feel the male/female divide is in a motor factors shop.
I am beginning to think that they spray testosterone around them several times a day!! I have never felt comfortable in one even when I know exactly what I want, and know how to use it!
A bit Off Topic I know but the dinner won't be ready for another twenty minutes!

Ca


----------



## rraf

littlenell said:



> I drive the motorhome almost all of the time. It is an enjoyable task, and I love being behind the wheel of me truck! DH only gets a look in when I really cannot drive, such as being at work! So I voted yes, but there should be a button for wife drives it all the time, husband only when I let him :wink:


Sorry


----------



## sallytrafic

littlenell said:


> I drive the motorhome almost all of the time. It is an enjoyable task, and I love being behind the wheel of me truck! DH only gets a look in when I really cannot drive, such as being at work! So I voted yes, but there should be a button for wife drives it all the time, husband only when I let him :wink:


She is just so unfair to her husband


----------



## rraf

CaGreg said:


> rraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dougie.
> 
> 
> 
> I have witnessed first hand how women can be treated in a mostly male environment/situation,whether being out on the road or at work.Stereotyping hasn't dissolved as we move forward in time...very annoying and unfair.
Click to expand...

I mentioned in a post some time ago that the one place that I always feel the male/female divide is in a motor factors shop.
I am beginning to think that they spray testosterone around them several times a day!! I have never felt comfortable in one even when I know exactly what I want, and know how to use it!
A bit Off Topic I know but the dinner won't be ready for another twenty minutes!

Ca[/quote]

Perhaps someone should run courses for women to be more assertive and dominating in a more male environment/situation? Although saying that...a lot of men like to be dominated so that is degrading perhaps! :?


----------



## littlenell

No worries, I guess I am a bit of an oddity...DH certainly says I am :lol:


----------



## asprn

rraf said:


> Stereotyping hasn't dissolved as we move forward in time...very annoying and unfair.


I agree entirely.

So - how about editing your thread title to:-

*FOR MEN - do you encourage your wife/partner to drive your MH?*

That would ask the question fairly, get rid of the controlling "let", and change the rather grudging "would you" to the more open "do you". Now that would be a handsome gesture. 

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic

CaGreg said:


> clipped A bit Off Topic I know but the dinner won't be ready for another twenty minutes!
> 
> Ca


:laughing6:


----------



## CaGreg

rraf said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dougie.
> 
> 
> 
> I have witnessed first hand how women can be treated in a mostly male environment/situation,whether being out on the road or at work.Stereotyping hasn't dissolved as we move forward in time...very annoying and unfair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mentioned in a post some time ago that the one place that I always feel the male/female divide is in a motor factors shop.
> I am beginning to think that they spray testosterone around them several times a day!! I have never felt comfortable in one even when I know exactly what I want, and know how to use it!
> A bit Off Topic I know but the dinner won't be ready for another twenty minutes!
> 
> Ca
Click to expand...

Perhaps someone should run courses for women to be more assertive and dominating in a more male environment/situation? Although saying that...a lot of men like to be dominated so that is degrading perhaps! :?[/quote]
Welllllll.... Maybe you could pay a visit to aforementioned Chat Room later on and we might get around to organising a bit of domination. We have had some rather modest success with it in the past as I'm sure some of our scarred male members will confirm (0r maybe they won't!!)

Ca


----------



## rraf

asprn said:


> rraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stereotyping hasn't dissolved as we move forward in time...very annoying and unfair.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree entirely.
> 
> So - how about editing your thread title to:-
> 
> *FOR MEN - do you encourage your wife/partner to drive your MH?*
> 
> That would ask the question fairly, get rid of the controlling "let", and change the rather grudging "would you" to the more open "do you". Now that would be a handsome gesture.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Too late I think.


----------



## CaGreg

rraf said:


> asprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stereotyping hasn't dissolved as we move forward in time...very annoying and unfair.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree entirely.
> 
> So - how about editing your thread title to:-
> 
> *FOR MEN - do you encourage your wife/partner to drive your MH?*
> 
> That would ask the question fairly, get rid of the controlling "let", and change the rather grudging "would you" to the more open "do you". Now that would be a handsome gesture.
> 
> Dougie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late I think.
Click to expand...

Nah, it's never too late for a U Turn!!

Ca


----------



## rraf

Changing the post title wouldn't reflect on the post content I think.
Still,it's been a good debate.Thank you all for voting.I must away and finish cleaning the house and make the tea.


----------



## pippin

Stereotyping?

The male of the species has the testostorone so that he can go hunting and then return and drag the most desirable female of the species by the hair so that they can mate and produce strong and healthy offspring.

The female of the species has less of the testosterone and more of the other hormones so that she can nurture and care for the fruit of the womb.

Millions of years of genetics cannot be easily overcome, no matter how desirable in this so-called era of equality.

We don't look the same, we don't think the same, we *aren't* the same!

We have evolved with different rôles and on balance that is what keeps _****_ and _homa sapiens_ from becoming extinct.


----------



## rraf

pippin said:


> Stereotyping?
> 
> We don't look the same, we don't think the same, we *aren't* the same!
> 
> We have evolved with different rôles and on balance that is what keeps _****_ and _homa sapiens_ from becoming extinct.


Oh I don't know.I know a lot of very feminine looking men and a lot of very masculine looking women....some with beards too!!!


----------



## CaGreg

pippin said:


> Stereotyping?
> 
> The male of the species has the testostorone so that he can go hunting and then return and drag the most desirable female of the species by the hair so that they can mate and produce strong and healthy offspring.
> 
> The female of the species has less of the testosterone and more of the other hormones so that she can nurture and care for the fruit of the womb.
> 
> Millions of years of genetics cannot be easily overcome, no matter how desirable in this so-called era of equality.
> 
> We don't look the same, we don't think the same, we *aren't* the same!
> 
> We have evolved with different rôles and on balance that is what keeps _****_ and _homa sapiens_ from becoming extinct.


So do you think I would be any good at driving a bus??


----------



## chrisgreen

its a known fact that men are better drivers than women,tell me 1 fast motorsport with a woman world champion?
and by that i mean one where they have to compete against men.


----------



## Pusser

My wife drives my car and has once or twice driven a motorhome but not this one yet.

I don't like her driving as I always think she is going to hit something. Equally, she as a passenger has the same feelings but more often when I drive.

In fact as I rarely go in other road vehicles other than my own, I don't really feel happy with anybody else driving irrespective whether they have passed their driving test or not. 8O


----------



## rraf

chrisgreen said:


> its a known fact that men are better drivers than women,tell me 1 fast motorsport with a woman world champion?
> and by that i mean one where they have to compete against men.


Don't know one but it does beggar the question why not? There's got to women out there who would be able to take the men on surely.
I always wanted to be a rally driver myself.


----------



## erneboy

Desiree Cousteau or whatever did a bit of rallying or F1 or whatever and Louise Aitken Walker was a fast Lady. Pat Moss Carlsson, Rosemary Wilson and Mrs. Chequered Flag to name but a few, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly

PM with details on the way Alan

G


----------



## Jennifer

Rraf - loved this topic - cannot vote though. I drive my motorhome as there is no one else to drive it, and if I want to go travelling I have no option. Yes, you are correct (who ever said it) that when I pull into sites, I do get quite a few stares. When I have to move my 29ft vehicle to drain the waste water tank into a six inch square on pitch hole, that really causes a few men to gasp - we females, can and will do 99% of everything a man can do (1% is obvious - but even men are not solely required for that now). Ladies be brave, drive your loved ones around, let them know what it feels like to be a passenger, and equally, let them loose in the kitchen.


----------



## rraf

My apologies Jennifer and every other who wanted to vote.I cocked up doing the poll.Sorry


----------



## sallytrafic

chrisgreen said:


> its a known fact that men are better drivers than women,tell me 1 fast motorsport with a woman world champion?
> and by that i mean one where they have to compete against men.


I know several fast ladies


----------



## GerryD

rraf said:


> My apologies Jennifer and every other who wanted to vote.I cocked up doing the poll.Sorry


Actually Rraf, you didn't cock up doing the poll, you cocked up asking the question in the first place.
Gerry


----------



## rraf

GerryD said:


> rraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies Jennifer and every other who wanted to vote.I cocked up doing the poll.Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Rraf, you didn't cock up doing the poll, you cocked up asking the question in the first place.
> Gerry
Click to expand...

Why's that then?


----------



## greenasthegrass

I'm a bird who drives our van - wouldn't let husband touch with a barge pole we are all on pins when he is behind the wheel - he drove the Hymer but this one is 3 feet longer no chance, no way but he wants to in France 8O So we will find him a long straight road with no sharp corners and then we can all throw up when we get to end of it.

In emergency he would have to drive it and hopefully I would be so unconscious I wouldn't care!

Greenie

PS he hates driving his car never mind a 4 ton truck!


----------



## rraf

I still think women MH drivers are sadly in the minority though.Will have to keep my eyes peeled to see one.


----------



## CaGreg

Jennifer said:


> Rraf - loved this topic - cannot vote though. I drive my motorhome as there is no one else to drive it, and if I want to go travelling I have no option. Yes, you are correct (who ever said it) that when I pull into sites, I do get quite a few stares. When I have to move my 29ft vehicle to drain the waste water tank into a six inch square on pitch hole, that really causes a few men to gasp - we females, can and will do 99% of everything a man can do (1% is obvious - but even men are not solely required for that now). Ladies be brave, drive your loved ones around, let them know what it feels like to be a passenger, and equally, let them loose in the kitchen.


I remember one day in Dublin, when lining my car to park in a space that was just a tad longer than my car, a street cleaner knocked on the window and said;
'Hey luvv, ya'll never get it in there!' I smiled and said 'You're probably right', then proceeded to park it in about three moves. His face was a pictured as I walked down the street.

Ca


----------



## rraf

CaGreg said:


> Jennifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rraf - loved this topic - cannot vote though. I drive my motorhome as there is no one else to drive it, and if I want to go travelling I have no option. Yes, you are correct (who ever said it) that when I pull into sites, I do get quite a few stares. When I have to move my 29ft vehicle to drain the waste water tank into a six inch square on pitch hole, that really causes a few men to gasp - we females, can and will do 99% of everything a man can do (1% is obvious - but even men are not solely required for that now). Ladies be brave, drive your loved ones around, let them know what it feels like to be a passenger, and equally, let them loose in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember one day in Dublin, when lining my car to park in a space that was just a tad longer than my car, a street cleaner knocked on the window and said;
> 'Hey luvv, ya'll never get it in there!' I smiled and said 'You're probably right', then proceeded to park it in about three moves. His face was a pictured as I walked down the street.
> 
> Ca
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I was refuelling the car.It was a pay at pump so was stood looking at the screen waiting to enter my pin.Builder bloke on the other side ran round and asked me if I knew how to use a petrol pump!Duh!!!


----------



## Telbell

Believe me-my wife is safer and more proficient with the steering wheel in her hands than she is with a map on her lap! :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen

rraf said:


> I still think women MH drivers are sadly in the minority though.Will have to keep my eyes peeled to see one.


if you do see a woman driveing a motorhome,remember to stand well clear. :BIG:


----------



## CaGreg

Telbell said:


> Believe me-my wife is safer and more proficient with the steering wheel in her hands than she is with a map on her lap! :lol:


I do a good line in both, but not at the same time!! Am brilliant navigator!

Ca


----------



## greenasthegrass

Yeh - men are crap drivers! We wouldn't want them thinking it was their fault would we? :roll:


----------



## Zebedee

CaGreg said:


> I remember one day in Dublin, when lining my car to park in a space that was just a tad longer than my car, a street cleaner knocked on the window and said;
> 'Hey luvv, ya'll never get it in there!' I smiled and said 'You're probably right', then proceeded to park it in about three moves. His face was a pictured as I walked down the street.
> 
> Ca


Didn't realise you were quite so gorgeous Ca - if I'm still allowed to give compliments to ladies these days? 8O :lol: :lol:

>> Remove handbrake here <<

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## olley

Hi when we where in Portugal last year we got talking to a couple in 10ton RV, she passed her "C" test first time, he gave up after 7 failures. :lol: 

Would love the wife to drive, I would get in the back and go to sleep. She does all the driving abroad in our car, or if we hire one. 

Olley


----------



## rraf

Quote:if you do see a woman driveing a motorhome,remember to stand well clear.

Well,it is difficult doing your lippy when you're driving!


----------



## TDG

It's Jane's van but if I'm very well behaved :roll: I am occassionally allowed a go.
However there is no such resistance when I'm required to fix things that drop off in her hands :twisted:


----------



## rraf

Zebedee said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember one day in Dublin, when lining my car to park in a space that was just a tad longer than my car, a street cleaner knocked on the window and said;
> 'Hey luvv, ya'll never get it in there!' I smiled and said 'You're probably right', then proceeded to park it in about three moves. His face was a pictured as I walked down the street.
> 
> Ca
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realise you were quite so gorgeous Ca - if I'm still allowed to give compliments to ladies these days? 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> >> Remove handbrake here <<
> 
> Dave :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

That is a fantastic piece of parking!! :lol:


----------



## CaGreg

Zebedee said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember one day in Dublin, when lining my car to park in a space that was just a tad longer than my car, a street cleaner knocked on the window and said;
> 'Hey luvv, ya'll never get it in there!' I smiled and said 'You're probably right', then proceeded to park it in about three moves. His face was a pictured as I walked down the street.
> 
> Ca
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realise you were quite so gorgeous Ca - if I'm still allowed to give compliments to ladies these days? 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> >> Remove handbrake here <<
> 
> Dave :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

That is nice Dave, yes I am gorgeous but am blonde, sorry!!

Ca


----------



## rraf

Say no more!


----------



## Zebedee

CaGreg said:


> That is nice Dave, yes I am gorgeous but am blonde, sorry!!
> Ca


Even better Ca.

How tragic it is that I'm too bloody ancient even to think of propositioning you!! 8O    

Ah well, back to the memories and fertile imagination I guess. :roll: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## jenniedream

*She who drives...*

My OH is in Portugal and I have bought a motorhome on his instructions cos he hates driving the caravan abroad. He has n't even seen it (just paid for it!!) and tomorrow I have to collect it. I road tested it of course before purchase and I am more worried about finding out about the gas and water and leccie than anything else. Oh yes and having a puncture.
Can someone tell me if you use those instant repairs on a tyre are they US afterwards?? Changing a wheel fills me with horror too!! 
PS I don't like my husband driving my car so probably won't like him driving this.


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: She who drives...*



jenniedream said:


> Can someone tell me if you use those instant repairs on a tyre are they US afterwards?? Changing a wheel fills me with horror too!!


Yep. Stuffed they are after using that jollop. 8O

As for changing a wheel, don't even consider it. A good few blokes couldn't do it, and there are some things that a woman simply should not be expected to do . . . unless she's built like a Sumo wrestler of course! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol:


----------



## CaGreg

Zebedee said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is nice Dave, yes I am gorgeous but am blonde, sorry!!
> Ca
> 
> 
> 
> Even better Ca.
> 
> How tragic it is that I'm too bloody ancient even to think of propositioning you!! 8O
> 
> Ah well, back to the memories and fertile imagination I guess. :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave!!! You have a pulse haven't you??

Ca


----------



## chrisgreen

*Re: She who drives...*



Zebedee said:


> jenniedream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if you use those instant repairs on a tyre are they US afterwards?? Changing a wheel fills me with horror too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Stuffed they are after using that jollop. 8O
> 
> As for changing a wheel, don't even consider it. A good few blokes couldn't do it, and there are some things that a woman simply should not be expected to do . . . unless she's built like a Sumo wrestler of course! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave :lol:
Click to expand...

now that is sexist.
my wife changes our wheels,hang on thinking about it your right.lol


----------



## rraf

*Re: She who drives...*



jenniedream said:


> My OH is in Portugal and I have bought a motorhome on his instructions cos he hates driving the caravan abroad. He has n't even seen it (just paid for it!!) and tomorrow I have to collect it. I road tested it of course before purchase and I am more worried about finding out about the gas and water and leccie than anything else. Oh yes and having a puncture.
> Can someone tell me if you use those instant repairs on a tyre are they US afterwards?? Changing a wheel fills me with horror too!!
> PS I don't like my husband driving my car so probably won't like him driving this.


Jenniedream....You'll be just fine.I found the first 5 minutes unsettling as I was joining the M6 due to the vacuum caused by passing vans making the MH sway but you soon get used to it.
With the gas,to open the valve(not attach a new bottle,remember righty tighty lefty loosy.Our MH....em...should have a master switch that turns everything off to save you going round flicking everything off individually.Are you getting it from Salop?Get them to go through everything with you if you feel uncomfortable.As for changing the wheel,if you use one of those tyre weld cans,once you've used them the tyre has to be thrown,and cannot be repaired.If you have breakdown cover,call them out to come and change it for you.


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: She who drives...*



rraf said:


> With the gas,remember righty tighty lefty loosy.


Errrrmm . . . 

. . . unless you have the red propane bottles when it's lefty-tighty, righty loosy. 8O

Dave


----------



## rraf

Sorry,Mr.Zeb.I've got blue ones.....gas bottles that is!


----------



## Zebedee

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Very droll :lol:


----------



## asprn

rraf said:


> Why's that then?


I think he was saying in a round-about way, that he was fed up with the sexism discussions entwined herein, and it might have been better if you'd watched TV, or engaged in a bout of slumber, or gone Morris dancing, instead of posting this thread. I don't think it was a pot shot against you.

Dougie.


----------



## CaGreg

asprn said:


> rraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why's that then?
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was saying in a round-about way, that he was fed up with the sexism discussions entwined herein, and it might have been better if you'd watched TV, or engaged in a bout of slumber, or gone Morris dancing, instead of posting this thread. I don't think it was a pot shot against you.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Well, I for one thoroughly enjoyed that thread. I was hoping to go away in my van this weekend (Might even have driven it) but he who must be adored has pseudo - swine - flu so it was good to have a bit of fun this afternoon.
No ironing done but hey, time got passed and I got a smile on my face.

Ca


----------



## weaver

Here's another female motorhome driver and technically motorhome owner, although we always talk about 'our' motorhome. Reason why John doesn't drive is that he is partially sighted. It was my sudden wish to buy a motorhome, much to everyone's amazement, and I love driving it.

Surprised that others haven't noticed the number of female drivers of motorhomes. It quite surprises me how often I see a woman driver jump out of the cab. What I find very amazing is when they are on their own. Having said that, an 80 year old friend purchased a Romahome when her husband died a couple of years ago, and goes off on her own in the summer. 

Louise


----------



## georgiemac

Well, my husband wears the trousers - I just tell him which ones to put on


----------



## josieb

phew was that a record eleven pages since lunch today?
My late partner didnt let me have a drive in our first mh before he died so it has taken me nine months to get it out on the road due to lack of confidence... even though its smaller than a tractor and trailer! Would he of let me drive our mh umm I think so infact Im sure he would as he made me drive him most of the time.
I did think umm a poll that I cant take part in. Now thats not fair :roll:


----------



## jenniedream

Thanx Rraf...but the van has a tank not cylinders. So if I take it away on my own I will take a campingaz stove!! I am one of those people who have to do something wrong at least three times before I do it right. No did not get it from Salop C. went to look at a 4wd mitsubishi and the garage had this van in. The only other one I'd seen with interior that I liked was in Salop C but did not like to engine bit!!
I can't find The Adventures of Rraf now..where is it? How you doing?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Although mrs p has never sat in the drivers seat, the m/h is registered and insured in her name.

she chooses not to drive but sometimes takes my scudo if its the first vehicle on the drive

dave p


----------



## suedew

Haven't read all the way through this topic, have always preferred driving myself. so think the question should be would you let anyone else drive your motorhome.
I will be the main driver of OUR motorhome, I did let john drive the last 30 miles when we hired last year though. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## motaman

i most certainly would cos i've been told to get the brakes fixed


----------



## DustyR

My wife drives our MH as much if not more than me, and Im quite happy with that. My view is that if we get into a difficult situation other drivers seem to be more understanding and more patient and polite and more likely to give way or reverse than when I am driving!!


----------



## marionandrob

I bought it
I drive it
Not always as often as I would like as OH is crap at mapreading! and at present we are still mastering the black art of programming the recently acquired satnav

Occasionally have problems if we have not been out in the motorhome for a few weeks as my other vehicle is a 600cc motorbike so it's a bit of a size and weight adjustment 8O


----------



## anita302

[/quote] am thinking of taking lessons in HGV driving just to have the experience and to have another skill. In my tour guiding job, I occasionally get a longing to drive the big bus. Watch this space. Ca


> Go for it Ca, I am a lady, I passed my HGV Class one in 1993 and I also drive our twin axle MH with Toad in rear.
> 
> Who say women can't drive BIG vehicles.
> 
> Anita


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, as its our van, we both drive it, in fact I get her driving it saves me the job. :lol: I think its a good thing because you never know when she may need to drive it.

She drove the last one a few times, but has driven the latest van more, even though its an a class so a bit wider. I have a job to get in the drivers seat at times, 8O we have just been to the Balloon Festia at Bristol, I drove there and she drove home. :wink: I have had years of her driving me home from the PUB................. 8O Bob.


----------



## hblewett

bigfoot said:


> We couldn't under take any extensive touring if she didn't drive it.
> In fact she always has driven all of the vehicles,we believe in a partnership. My chums wife can drive but hasn't driven for years and it does concern me when we go away in the vans as he doesn't stop for breaks and just carries on even when he is tired.


Ditto


----------



## leseduts

I do not have a wife, I have a husband, and very occasionally he is allowed to drive, but only when I am tired.


----------

